# Little Dex



## Compnerd7 (Feb 15, 2012)

*I finally got pics taken of my new Red Tegu, after my little buddy Dex died. He is from the same clutch as Dex and is doing awesome! So here is Ryan AKA Little Dex.*


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 16, 2012)

Love the rich colors. :shy:


----------



## teguboy77 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats,as mentioned nice colors


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats, I love the speckles on his face


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pics*

*A friend of mine was over for the weekend, so we busted out his Cannon 5D MarkII to get some better shots of my Tegu. Here are a few, enjoy! *


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 28, 2012)

awsome red gu is he from varnyard?


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks,
I got him from Wonder Valley Serpentarium... A great guy, I believe the clutch I got him from was originally a breeder in Texas.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 29, 2012)

he is beautiful the red is so vibrent


----------

